# Adding sugar to a customers drink



## Glenn

*Would you add sugar or sweetener to a customers drink if asked?*​
Yes I would770.00%No I wouldn't330.00%Undecided at this time00.00%


----------



## Glenn

If asked, do you or would you add sugar or sweetener to a customers drink?

I haven't heard of many requests when out and about in cafes in the UK but in the US this practise seems common.

One of the more ridiculous examples I heard was "Double decaf skinny mochaccino with 2 sweeteners"

Do you? / Would you? or are you undecided?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

no, no and no! they can do it themselves


----------



## R-James

I personally used to take 2 sugars in my coffee when I bought supermarket pre vac packed grounds. I feel now if the coffee is done right it should never need sugar, it should speak for itsself.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

If we don't do it they will. Then they stir your lovely cappuccino milk till the foam is gone, or fe'k up your lovely bit of latte art. Sugar in first, espresso second, means there's no need to stir.

Oh, and Glenn, try a 16oz latte with 16 white sugars. Seriously, he came back every day for a week. Was mental. And he NEVER cleaned up after himself, lazy sod.


----------



## YouriV

Yep, definitely. If the customer asks me to add sugar then I will do this.

This customer must have some service expectations and is probably the kind that would complain to friends if you tell them to add their own sugar. Another reason is customer service, it's my job as a barista to serve the customer a drink the way they like it. Another reason is that some people think that a cappuccino taste better when the sugar is added to the espresso first and not afterwards









It's a funny thing but then again, I am sure we have seen many funny things when working as a barista!

I met a guy once who used so much sugar that his doctor told him not to stop having sugar as it would have serious effects on his body. Uhm...


----------



## ash_porter

they can add their own


----------



## YouriV

it depends as well as where you are and the set up of the shop. If I have time and it doesn't bother other customer then I really dont mind.


----------



## WOnet

If the customers ask, I will. That doesn't mean the customer is ALWAYS right. If it is something I can do, and it will make their overall experience better, and won't be immoral, unethical, or illegal, no problem. So, is it "unethical" to add sugar to someone's latte, if they request it, I don't think so. So if it is requested, I will be more then happy to do it.


----------



## AntonyO

If I'm on the bar, and I've not finished making their drink, ie. not put the milk in, and they have brought the sugar over, I will offer them to put the sugar in first, before I add the shots/milk; leaving them no need to waste a stirrer, and personally, i always find, if i'm adding sugar, its best to put it in first!

But.. if I'm on the till/calling the line, I will politely indicate where we keep our sugar..!!

-Antony


----------



## LeeWardle

I only tend to do it with customers that takeaway. We don't have a condiment stand to sugar is on tables and on the end of the bar/ servery for take out customers and to be honest it's a pain on the arse if they're messing about where o need to be pouring! Plus they nearly always leave the stick and packets on the bar leaving a mess.

With the milkier drinks I tend to suggest thY they try the coffee without as well-steamed milk is pretty sweet anyway and our espresso isn't bitter. But, there is no point getting annoyed be ause they are "spoiling" your drink, if they like it with sugar then they like it!

Lee


----------



## cold war kid

This question is interesting.Do you ask if the barista would be prepared to allow sugar to be added or if they would they be willing to do it for the customer?

If it's the latter then I would say let the lazy sods do it themselves( speaking purely as a none barista). If it's the former then what everybody needs to remember is that at the end of the day the only difference between a good coffee and a bad coffee is whether you like it or not.

You can have the most expensive coffee beans in the world, ground seconds before on a mazzer, tamped with exactly 30lbs of pressure and extracted at the perfect temp for optimum length of time, but if you don't like the resulting espresso then to you at least that's not a good espresso.

The world would be a seriously boring place if we all had the same tastes , likes and dislikes.


----------



## Glenn

Agreed.

The question was put out there to see how many baristas would or would not add sugar to a customers drink if asked

I have also asked a few baristas in cafes that I have visited (not that I add sugar to my coffee) and the response rates are about the same as online

30% said they would not and that the customer should add this afterwards if they wish

However, 70% would add it to the espresso then pour the milk on top after stirring.


----------



## DonRJ

I have an American friend who visits me occasionally and I always add the sugar he likes to his espresso, I try to add the sugar so that it is still resting on top of the crema when I hand it to him whilst he bets me that I can`t do it and laughs when I fail. When out and about I always expect to add my own sugar if I want any.

Don


----------



## BillyHey

Adding sugar to the cup before the espresso is called a cuban espresso (or cubano) and can taste different to adding it afterwards. It also saves destroying the crema with stirring.

I usually brew this way at home, but never thought to ask for it in a shop. Maybe I'll try and see what reaction I get.

Surely as a barista you should serve what the customer wants or asks for.


----------



## Glenn

BillyHey said:


> Surely as a barista you should serve what the customer wants or asks for.


Absolutely, however some baristas or cafes have funny ideologies that get in the way of their customers requests.


----------

